# What made you want to leave?



## MTFZX (Jun 17, 2017)

Ive always had the really strong desire to travel and not spend my life sitting in one spot, but always thought i would wait until i had "enough money." 
A while back, i stumbled across the whole slew of dirty traveling kid bands that exist out there, and they inspired me in ways no other musicians ever have. I believe myself to be a true musician at heart, and making music is all i want to do, to spread hope and ideas that could help the world in many ways.
The whole idea of playing music on the street really appeals to me because its so personal and requires no money or planning really. There's no need to get gigs or find a stage. I feel like this is something i realt want to do, but i am a complete noob when it comes to being on the streets.
I feel that (probably) a majority of kids that live a nomadic life either were basically kinda born into it, or had some hardships or awful family life they were leaving behind. Could anybody guage roughly how common it is to meet a traveller that got into the life without something major happening that they just needed to get away from?
Interested to hear peoples points of view on this; it would be nice to hear from others that are kinda in my same boat. Dont have any reason i HAVE to leave, just feel like i have to get out of the 9-5, financially stable life im being continuously pressured into.


----------



## A New Name (Jun 17, 2017)

So, freedom basically? I guess that accounts for 90% of us here.


----------



## MTFZX (Jun 17, 2017)

Pilgrim Bonobo said:


> So, freedom basically? I guess that accounts for 90% of us here.


Sounds about right lol. Thats what i really want is freedom. Just such a huge change from the life ive always lived, so its kind of daunting to think about. Nevertheless, i cant get the idea out of my head.


----------



## MollieRoseV (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm craving freedom as well.


----------



## HemlockSaoirse (Jun 23, 2017)

Each time I leave Maryland (I always end up back here for a myriad of reasons; some even unbeknownst to myself) it's been a different reason every time. I ran away from home at 16 from a fairly caustic and abusive household with nothing more than my sketchbook and pencils and couchsurfed until I tracked down my biological mother. It didn't last long so I dropped out of school and just let myself wander from town to town, friends home to friends home, taking on whatever work and music project I could. I came to find that I liked leaving more than I liked finding a new home.

Eventually I gave up and sought out a way to go trainhopping for the first time at 18 but didn't make it far due to walking pneumonia and a heavy winter. I was green, I was young, and dumb. Thankfully my road dogs that were teaching me kept me alive long enough for me to get a hold of a place to heal. I settled with my tail in-between my legs and silenced my unyielding wanderlust.

Few years went by and I traveled a bit more by car and bus and found myself in Washington state for apprenticeship reasons and that's when I stumbled upon StP. So that trip was seeking work.

Living in Baltimore I caved again to find a place and work on chasing other dreams a bit. I became fairly well known in the goth/industrial scene here. The longer I stayed the more it left me feeling depressed and I began feeling disconnected from myself. I also began to notice I just was becoming fed up with how my home friends were and noticed my lack of joy I used to get in djing and band. I felt trapped but my lease is up in a week so I talked to my friends and everyone agrees that I should take a break to travel. So I'm taking the chance while I'm still young (23) and going out to clear my head and shake off the rust. This time it's to find myself again and to see all the things I didn't get to last time instead of continuing to grind at a miserable existence making just enough money to survive.

Plus Maryland has ridiculous driving laws and requires everyone to take drivers Ed ($300+) before getting a license. I have an opportunity to return to Washington to continue my apprenticeship, get my license (no drivers Ed required), no time constraints to get there so I can see what I want, I can meet my online friends I've made over the years, and if I desire to return home ill have a license to put me ahead by using a loophole and having an adventure at the same time.

TL;DR: Depression, necessity, work, wanderlust, time to myself, adventure, and just keeping my life weird

So while at first it was for extreme reasons. Now it's just to travel playing my balalaika and getting out there so I'm in the same boat this go around. It's about freedom and taking control of your life in a world that grants us very little of that in most lifestyles.


----------



## SeanHarrahy (Jun 23, 2017)

Getting ready to leave in a couple of days. For me it's I'm sick of struggling with debt and feeling trapped and owned. Couple that with the ideological reason of not wanting to contribute to this fucked up system for the sake of my soul and you got a guy who just can't be part of normal society anymore.


----------



## MTFZX (Jun 23, 2017)

HemlockSaoirse said:


> Each time I leave Maryland (I always end up back here for a myriad of reasons; some even unbeknownst to myself) it's been a different reason every time. I ran away from home at 16 from a fairly caustic and abusive household with nothing more than my sketchbook and pencils and couchsurfed until I tracked down my biological mother. It didn't last long so I dropped out of school and just let myself wander from town to town, friends home to friends home, taking on whatever work and music project I could. I came to find that I liked leaving more than I liked finding a new home.
> 
> Eventually I gave up and sought out a way to go trainhopping for the first time at 18 but didn't make it far due to walking pneumonia and a heavy winter. I was green, I was young, and dumb. Thankfully my road dogs that were teaching me kept me alive long enough for me to get a hold of a place to heal. I settled with my tail in-between my legs and silenced my unyielding wanderlust.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this response. Its the exact kinda thing i wanted to hear from someone. I can really relate with the whole "being fed up with my home friends" thing. The best people here in my home town are nothing compared to most of the people ive met at music festivals and during the little bit of traveling i have done. Im definitely about to hit the road soon. Hearing stories like this make me feel like its a bettter idea than even i thought.


----------



## MTFZX (Jun 23, 2017)

SeanHarrahy said:


> Getting ready to leave in a couple of days. For me it's I'm sick of struggling with debt and feeling trapped and owned. Couple that with the ideological reason of not wanting to contribute to this fucked up system for the sake of my soul and you got a guy who just can't be part of normal society anymore.


Totally get it. Im really tired of my life revolving around money, and being stuck in the system. I cannot stand feeling trapped, and im definitely starting to feel like im never going to feel the freedom i need until i take on a nomadic lifestyle.


----------

